# Wow



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

That vid has been around for awhile. Quite a setup.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, direwolf,

That video has been posted like 6+ times in here:lol:

It still is quite unbelievable.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Josue said:


> That video has been posted like 6+ times in here:lol:
> 
> It still is quite unbelievable.


Is that garage at your house?


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

direwolf123 said:


> http://www.wimp.com/doorinstallation/ heres a nice vid for my first post must be from florida





WELCOME!

Canada is a big place, what province are you from?

You are not a NEWFIE are you??? :laughing::laughing:

We need more Newfie Jokes!!


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Is that garage at your house?


......................nooo? :shifty::shifty: :jester:


:laughing:


----------



## sstlouis03 (Jun 23, 2011)

Its nice to have 3 means of disconnect, can never be to safe.:laughing:


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

That can't be real.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

kaboler said:


> That can't be real.


Nope but i just might be.:blink:


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

haha. I love how they tacked it on every main fence post. Nice consistency!


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

At least they have a disconnect at the house 2:00 mins in.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

al13nw4r3LC76 said:


> haha. I love how they tacked it on every main fence post. Nice consistency!


That guys a little too full of himself


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

dronai said:


> At least they have a disconnect at the house 2:00 mins in.


But no ground rods! 

Oh, wait....


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

For the doubters ...

Perhaps seven years back I posted pictures of an extremely similar installation, at another forum. The only difference was that the one in my pictures got power from a wall receptacle in the garage.

Extension cord / Romex on the fence, through the trees, etc., to power the detached garage - shed - shop? Out of dozens of such properties examined, I have seen just one where the power was brought in a manner that was even close to being proper.


----------



## Holt (Jun 20, 2011)

I bet it was only a temporary solution to get power in there until they realized it worked and needed no improvement.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

BBQ said:


> Is that garage at your house?


Mine.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

direwolf123 said:


> http://www.wimp.com/doorinstallation/ heres a nice vid for my first post must be from florida


 had to be from florida because we all know there are no assholes from canada


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

direwolf123 said:


> http://www.wimp.com/doorinstallation/ heres a nice vid for my first post must be from florida



The Florida comment comes from where? You make one post and you have to come after Florida. Geez you are real smart, jackass.


----------



## chris856 (Jun 12, 2009)

Definetly not Florida or Canada. This is in my area in sunny Everett, WA. You guys just don't understand Everett code.


----------



## nhanson (Apr 17, 2010)

they like cords:blink:


----------

